# "Geslashte" 0 (Null) darstellen?



## hubeR83 (14. November 2006)

Hoi Gemeinde...

ich sitze vor einem Prblem, welches mich auffrisst, und zwar, wie stelle ich eine geslashte (mit schrägstrich) 0 dar? Ich habe alle möglichen Zeichensätze durchforstet aber nichts Brauchbares gefunden, nun seid ihr meine letzte Hilfe! 

Ich hoffe ich bin damit im richtigen Forum!?

freundliche Grüße
hubeR83


----------



## Gumbo (14. November 2006)

Das Zeichen „NULL“ ist ein nicht-druckbares Zeichen. Was also willst du da darstellen? Es gibt in Unicode noch das Symbol für NULL (U+2400), das allerdings in keiner mir bekannten Schriftart enthalten ist. Meinst du etwa das?


----------



## deepthroat (14. November 2006)

Hi.

Du meinst nicht zufällig &empty; bzw. ? für eine leere Menge? (Unicode Zeichen 8709 [dezimal])

Gruß


----------



## hubeR83 (14. November 2006)

Also das Zeichen &empty; kommt dehm schon nahe (habe ich auch gefunden), allerdings ist dies ein gestrichenes "O", ich aber brauche die "0", also nicht NULL (hab ich mich evtl falsch ausgedrückt, sorry).

z.B.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:SlashedZero.png wie damals!


----------



## Gumbo (14. November 2006)

Dann musst du eine Schriftart wählen, die die Null so darstellt.


----------

